# ATOMKRAFT?



## ampas (5. August 2008)

Hallo leute, will gar nicht lange um den roten Brei drumrumlabern - ich mache zusammen mit nem Kollegen eine Präsentation über das Atomkraftwerk Brokdorf und da Atomkraft derzeit wieder ein Politisch sehr erregtes Thema ist, haben wir gedacht es wäre nicht schlecht, sone kleine Umfrage zu machen:

1.Sind Sie für einen Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft in Deutschland?

2.Sind Sie für Atomkraft in Deutschland?

3.Sind Sie für eine Lockerung des Ausstiegs? (bsp: längere laufzeiten etc.)

Bitte kreuzen Sie an!


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

hab auf meinem Bildschirm hinter der richtigen Antwort ein Kreuz gemacht...


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar kein Deutscher aber ich haben eine relativ hohe Ausbildung in der Elektrobranche und bin spezialisiert auf Hochspannung.

Den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft könnt ihr vergessen, ausser es gibt bei irgend einer Forschung einen Durchbruch.


----------



## Rodney (5. August 2008)

1.Sind Sie für einen Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft in Deutschland? X

2.Sind Sie für Atomkraft in Deutschland? X

3.Sind Sie für eine Lockerung des Ausstiegs? X

Alle 3 angekreuzt.


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft könnt ihr vergessen, ausser es gibt bei irgend einer Forschung einen Durchbruch.



Unsinn. Die Laufzeiten sind schon so gewählt, dass der Ausstieg möglich ist. Das einzige was da sein muss ist der Wille. Denn teuer wird es allemal, soviel ist klar. Und wenn der Wille dazu flöten geht, dann wird es halt durch nicht möglich bla bla begründet. Wenn man bereit ist in neue Technologien (und da gibt es einige) zu investieren, dann geht das auch. 

In (ich glaube) Norwegen heizen die ihre Straßen im Winter (!!) weil die durch Geothermie soviel Wärme/Energie gewinnen, dass sie es sich leisten können. Ich mein, das muss man sich mal reinziehen!! Und wir sind hier zu blöd für sowas .. schade eigentlich.

Also:

Ja, ich bin für Ausstieg.
Nein, keine Lockerung. Die Laufzeiten sind gut gewählt worden (eher zu lang als zu kurz).


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Deutscher aber ich haben eine relativ hohe Ausbildung in der Elektrobranche und bin spezialisiert auf Hochspannung.



Oh ein Genosse.



> Den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft könnt ihr vergessen, ausser es gibt bei irgend einer Forschung einen Durchbruch.



Wie kommst du darauf? Auf die Atomkraft sind wir schon lange nicht mehr angewiesen. Es bräuchte auch keinen nennenswerten Technologischen Durchbruch mehr. Eher müsste man den Bau von alternativen Kraftwerken vereinfachen.
Man kann natürlich nicht verlangen alles mit Alternativen Energien zu betreiben. Aber Windmühlen zu verbieten (stören die Vögel), Wasserkraftwerke zu verbieten (verschandelt die Landschaft) etc.

AKWs sind eh unbezahlbar. Kein Konzern kann das Risiko eines Atomkraftwerks versichern, geschweigedenn ein Endlager bezahlen. Stell dir mal vor wie lange so eine Firma an einem Endlager beteiligt sein müsste. In 5000 Jahren halten unsere Nachfahren so ein Endlager vermutlich für eine Kultstätte und buddeln den Müll wieder aus.
Und soll mir keiner weissmachen das wenn wir in 200 Jahren aus der Atomenergie ausgestiegen sind, die Konzerne immernoch die Endlager unterhalten. Das muss dann der Staat machen (wenns diesen dann noch gibt).

mfG René


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

und es kommt noch was ganz gewaltig dazu was ich vergaß. ich hab mal gelesen, dass die uran vorräte bei aktuellem wissen und zunahme an AKWs noch vor dem ÖL aufgebraucht sind. dh auch im umkehrschluss, mit billigem atomstrom is auch bald pillepalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. August 2008)

Also ich muss ja ehrlich gestehen das ich für Atomkraft bin.
Es ist richtig das die Abfälle welche entstehen in 100millionen Jahren noch da sein werden aber kurzfristig ist es die sauberste Energie die es gibt!!
Vor allem bei dem riesigen Energiebedarf den der Industriestaat Deutschland nunmal hat!! 
Stellt euch nur mal vor wenn wir nur noch Kohle verbrennen würden dann würden wir eher früher als später unter einer weissen Glocke leben.... 
Nun werden viele denken aber es gibt doch noch Solarenergie.... Stimmt!! ist ne tolle Sache Solarenergie Sauber stinkt nicht....uvm 
Aber man sehe es so um eine Nation wie die unsere Rein mit Solarenergie zu betreiben bräuchte Solaranlagen in einem riesigen ausmass. Was meines erachtens mindestens zwei probleme mit sich bringt
1. Riesige schwarze felder die über hunderte von kilometern lang sind wollen wir dafür die wenigen schönen wälder die wir noch haben zerstören???
2. Die energie die wir der Erde "klauen" würden man stelle es sich so vor wir würden dafür sorgen das sich die Erde (ich denke grade echt im grossen Massstab) überall dort wo keine Sonne hin scheint wir´d nichts mehr wachsen können.....

Da lieber zehn Grosse Atomkraftwerke und forschen für eine Energiequelle die vielleicht wirklich irgendwann mal gänzlich sauber ist.....

Wer weiss ob wir nicht irgendwann nutzen aus Kernfusionen oder Antimaterie ziehen können??

Und zum Thema Uran wird knapp......

http://www.buerger-fuer-technik.de/uranvor...f_der_erde.html

so und jetzt flamed mich ich will euch alle verstrahlen muhahahahaha


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

Du kannst doch Atom-Kraft nicht als sauber bezeichnen wenn es in DE nichtmal ein End-Lager dafür gibt?! (Zumindest kein offizielles)
Da fällt soviel Müll an. Und zwar der schrecklichste Müll den die Menschheit je produziert hat. 

Und btw. lebst du in der Nähe von Biblis? Die Menschen fühlen sich da alles andere als Wohl!
Ich hab auch nichts grundsätzlich gegen AKWs. Man könnte ja welche aufm Mond baun. Doof nur, dass man die Energie nicht ordentlich speichern kann bis sie auf der Erde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema Uran-Vorräte war das wohl eine Fehlinformation meinerseits .. dann hast du mich zumindest in dem Bereich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

1.Sind Sie für einen Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft in Deutschland? Nein.

2.Sind Sie für Atomkraft in Deutschland? Ja. 

3.Sind Sie für eine Lockerung des Ausstiegs? (bsp: längere laufzeiten etc.) Ja.


Wenn die verbleibenden AKWs abgeschaltet werden, muss das entstandende Defizit
mit Kohlekraft behoben werden. Dann verfehlt Deutschland seine CO2-Reduktionsziele
bei weitem. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch Atomstrom aus Frankreich zukaufen,
das trifft dann aber denselben Nerv wie die Nutzung der ach-so-tollen alternativen
Energie: ist fürs Gewissen, aber keine Lösung. (Wird der Strom immer teurer ist die
grüne Grundhaltung bei den meisten sowieso futsch.)


Ich wäre für einen Atomausstieg, wenn die dabei entstehenden Probleme gelöst wären.
Sind sie aber nicht, das ganze ist eher eine Hatz auf eine "bessere deutsche Welt" ohne
pösen Atomstrom.


PS: Norwegen, bzw. Skandinavien hat naturbedingt eine bessere Ausgangssituation
als Deutschland: Wasserkraft und thermische Energie. Im flachen Deutschland nicht
zu machen.

Edit-PS: Soll mal jemand messen gehen ob die Strahlenbelastung nahe Biblis tatsächlich
höher ist. Handymasten z.B. sollen ja auch ganz ganz böse sein.......


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Aber man sehe es so um eine Nation wie die unsere Rein mit Solarenergie zu betreiben bräuchte Solaranlagen in einem riesigen ausmass. Was meines erachtens mindestens zwei probleme mit sich bringt
> 1. Riesige schwarze felder die über hunderte von kilometern lang sind wollen wir dafür die wenigen schönen wälder die wir noch haben zerstören???



Andere Betrachtensweise:
Da wir die Erde ja sowieso schon zugebaut haben, wie wärs auf Hausdächern Solaranlagen zu installieren? Zumindest für Warmwasser extrem kostengünstig.

Ausserdem gibt es in sachen Stromerzeugung mit Sonnenenergie nicht nur die Photovoltaik. Man kann mit Sonnenenergie auch hervorragend einen Dampfgenerator antreiben.

Uebrigens die Schweiz ist ja nicht gerade wie DE mit topfebenen Gelände gesegnet, trotzdem erzeugt die Schweiz über 50% der Energie mit alternativen Energieformen (und es wär noch wesentlich mehr möglich). DE wäre prädestiniert dazu bis zu 80% mit vernünftigem Aufwand aus Windenergie zu holen. Und auf die 80% kommt man wiederum locker wenn man Heizung und Brauchwarmwasser aus Solarthermie bezieht.

Die Atomkraftrechnung wird einfach nie wahr abgerechnet. Ansonsten könnte sie niemand bezahlen. Und eine Umschwenkung wird erst passieren wenn die Konzerne ihre Kosten wirklich wahrheitsgetreu abrechnen müssten. Aber wie überall wird geschmiert, gelogen und betrogen.

mfG René


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

ich kann vollmi nur voll und ganz zustimmen. so siehts nämlich aus!

und mir ging es in biblis nicht um die belastung, sondern um die gefahr die von einem AKW ausgeht. in den letzten 3-4 wochen war fast jede woche ein "zwischenfall" irgendwo auf der welt in den nachrichten. sowas beunruhigt die menschen eben!


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Atom-Kraft nicht als sauber bezeichnen wenn es in DE nichtmal ein End-Lager dafür gibt?! (Zumindest kein offizielles)
> Da fällt soviel Müll an. Und zwar der schrecklichste Müll den die Menschheit je produziert hat.



Der schrecklichste Müll den die menschheit jemals Produziert hat kannst du dir in diesem video anschauen.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXSkfTedVb0

Sag mir doch welche Energieform besser ist.... Natürlich ist die Endlagerung ein wirklich grosses problem !
aber wenn man ehrlich ist hat man doch lieber ein lager weit weg unter der Erde als Saurer regen der mir auf den Kopf fällt oder ein Kohlekraftwerk was russ aus seinem schornstein wabern lässt und keinen wasserdampf.....

aber das kann man so und so sehen

/edit sry brauch a weng länger zum antworten da ich auch noch arbeiten muss..... nebenher^^
/edit 2 wenn ich nen eigenes Haus/Wohnung hätte wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch einer der ersten mit ner Solaranlage aufm Dach aber das zählt leider nur zudem was der einzelne tun kann und nicht für das wie man den grossen breiten rest versorgen kann..... mit billiger einfachr energie


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Der schrecklichste Müll den die menschheit jemals Produziert hat kannst du dir in diesem video anschauen.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXSkfTedVb0
> 
> ...



Aber Kohlekraft ist nicht die einzige Alternative, nichteinmal die günstigste.

Und zum Thema Endlager. Es gibt keine Endlager auf dieser welt. Da wir den Zeitraum in welcher dieser Müll gelagert werden muss nichteinmal annähernd vorstellen können. Wie willst du nur schon über die nächsten 2000 Jahre sicherstellen das die Lager nicht aufbrechen. Wie willst du in 5000 Jahren sicherstellen das unsere Nachfahren den Müll ausgraben weil sie nicht wissen welche Büchse der Pandora sie da öffnen?

mfG René


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

Bei Atomenergie wird selten berücksichtigt, daß:
- fast alle Kraftwerke bereits abgeschrieben sind -> geringerer Aufwand als bei neuen Reaktoren -> "verzerrter" Strompreis
- die Folgekosten durch Lagerung im Strompreis nicht enthalten sind und erst im Nachhinein anfallen

Bei alternativer Energie wird selten berücksichtigt, daß:
- sie nach heutigem Stand der Technik nichts ersetzen kann (zu wenig Leistung, Abhängigkeit (Wind, Sonne))
- sie um den Faktor 1,5 bis 10 teurer ist


Dadurch, daß die Schweiz sehr bergig ist kann sie 50% ihres Stroms mit Wasserkraft erzeugen.
Das geht in Deutschland nicht und ohne passende Energiespeicher ist eine achtzigprozentige Energie-
versorgung durch Windkraft unmöglich.


Edit: Bitte ein paar günstigere Alternativen als Kohle-Energie auflisten. Ich lerne gern und viel.


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber Kohlekraft ist nicht die einzige Alternative, nichteinmal die günstigste.
> 
> Und zum Thema Endlager. Es gibt keine Endlager auf dieser welt. Da wir den Zeitraum in welcher dieser Müll gelagert werden muss nichteinmal annähernd vorstellen können. Wie willst du nur schon über die nächsten 2000 Jahre sicherstellen das die Lager nicht aufbrechen. Wie willst du in 5000 Jahren sicherstellen das unsere Nachfahren den Müll ausgraben weil sie nicht wissen welche Büchse der Pandora sie da öffnen?
> 
> mfG René



Da gebe ich dir recht und es stimmt einen ja wirklich traurig wenn man überlegt was die Menschheit diesem Planeten schon angetan hat. (omg ich hör mich an wie nen öko....)
Doch leider Gottes ist die heutige Gesellschaft von eben dieser Zerstörung abhängig und da kann sich jeder einzelne an die Nase fassen.
Hier kann man leider Gottes nur darauf hoffen das es eines fernen Tages eine Möglichkeit gefunden wird um mit diesem problem zurechtzukommen oder es sogar zu lösen.


----------



## Mr.Igi (5. August 2008)

Ich bin klar fuer die Atomkraft... Einmal ist ein Atomkraftwerk explodiert und schon haben die Politiker Angst...
Bloede Gruene....


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Bei Atomenergie wird selten berücksichtigt, daß:
> - fast alle Kraftwerke bereits abgeschrieben sind -> geringerer Aufwand als bei neuen Reaktoren -> "verzerrter" Strompreis
> - die Folgekosten durch Lagerung im Strompreis nicht enthalten sind und erst im Nachhinein anfallen
> 
> ...



Teurer? Gegenüber was? AKW? Bei welchen garnicht alle Kosten eingerechnet werden? Wenn du das fair rechnen würdest müsstest du bei den Windkraftwerken die Wartungskosten komplett abziehen.



> Dadurch, daß die Schweiz sehr bergig ist kann sie 50% ihres Stroms mit Wasserkraft erzeugen.
> Das geht in Deutschland nicht und ohne passende Energiespeicher ist eine achtzigprozentige Energie-
> versorgung durch Windkraft unmöglich.



Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft. DE hat quadratkilometerweise brachliegendes Flachland auf denen konstant Wind weht. Und wenn mal kein Wind weht holt man sich den Strom solange aus dem Ausland und wenn bei denen kein Wind weht holen sie es sich aus Deutschland. Irgendwo weht immer Wind.
Viele betrachen solche Konzepte immer nur punktuell. Klar kann mal auf einem Windkraftfeld keine Energie erbracht werden. Aber es ist nicht so das auf einmel Landesweit kein Wind weht.

Also wenn man Windkraftanlagen schon Finanziell mit Atomkraftanlagen vergleichen will. Dann muss man ALLE Kosten berücksichtigen, nicht nur die gerade anfallenden.
Und natürlich muss man auch noch die Risikofaktoren berücksichtigen. Ein AKW zu versichern vermag niemand. Wenn der Staat also in Windkraftwerke ähnlich viele Finanzielle Mittel und Risikokapital stecken würde wie in AKWs sähe es mit den Kosten und Möglichkeiten gleich wieder gaaanz anders aus.

mfG René


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Uebrigens die Schweiz ist ja nicht gerade wie DE mit topfebenen Gelände gesegnet, trotzdem erzeugt die Schweiz über 50% der Energie mit alternativen Energieformen (und es wär noch wesentlich mehr möglich). DE wäre prädestiniert dazu bis zu 80% mit vernünftigem Aufwand aus Windenergie zu holen. Und auf die 80% kommt man wiederum locker wenn man Heizung und Brauchwarmwasser aus Solarthermie bezieht.


Woher hast du denn diesen Schwachsinn?

60% der Energie kommt vom Atomkraftwerk
Dann kommen Staudamme
Dann Wasserkraftwerke
Dann Kohlekraftwerke
Und dann kommen die alternativ Energiene die gerade mal 1% der Schweiz versorgen.


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn diesen Schwachsinn?
> 
> 60% der Energie kommt vom Atomkraftwerk
> Dann kommen Staudamme
> ...



Wasserkraft ist auch eine alternative Energieform.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

ampas schrieb:


> Hallo leute, will gar nicht lange um den roten Brei drumrumlabern - ich mache zusammen mit nem Kollegen eine Präsentation über das Atomkraftwerk Brokdorf und da Atomkraft derzeit wieder ein Politisch sehr erregtes Thema ist, haben wir gedacht es wäre nicht schlecht, sone kleine Umfrage zu machen:
> 
> 1.Sind Sie für einen Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft in Deutschland?
> 
> ...


1. ja

2. nein woanders btw auch nich

3. nein


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2008)

Ich denke eher das Problem ist der Mensch, der wie ein aufgeschreckter Hühnerhaufen reagiert und sich auch gerne viel einbildet...
Ich erinner mich nur an eine Anekdote der Telekom die einen neuen Telefonmast (oder wars Handy?) aufgestellt hat und 2 Wochen lang die Menschen des Dorfes nur Protestnoten geschrieben haben das der Mast sie ja beeinträchtigt, Kopfschmerzen, Schlafstörungen, das ganze Programm eben und die Telekom das nur mit dem Satz "Wie schlimm muss es erst werden, wenn wir das Ding auch einschalten" abgeschlossen hat...

Klar... Alternative Energien sind besser... aber eine total Umrüstung ist Teuer, braucht Platz und VIELE Menschen sind auch ein bisschen breit in der Birne ("Bloß kein Windrad, das verschandelt die Natur") erstmal sollten wir uns darüber sorgen machen die Staatsschulden auf Null zu bringen bevor wir uns in solche Projekte hineinwerfen...
und bis das passiert... Atme ich lieber saubere Luft neben einem AKW als Rauchschwaden aus einem Kohlekraftwerk...


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Teurer? Gegenüber was? AKW? Bei welchen garnicht alle Kosten eingerechnet werden? Wenn du das fair rechnen würdest müsstest du bei den Windkraftwerken die Wartungskosten komplett abziehen.



1,5 bis 10 fach teurer gegenüber Kohlekraft und (wie bereits von mir erwähnt) Atomkraft von *abgeschriebenen* AKWs.


Alternative Energien werden die regulären Quellen nie ersetzen können wegen mangelnder *Regelbarkeit*.
Als *Ergänzung top*, als *Standbein nicht*.
Die Frage ist momentan eigentlich nur "wie" sich der *regelbare* Teil weiterentwickelt, also ohne AKWs
oder mit. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile, ersteres ist kurzfristig teuerer, daher auch gerade das Liebäugeln
mit der Atomkraft.


Ich würde bei Wasserkraft nicht von "alternativer Energie" sprechen.
Wasserkraft ist in Deutschland *keine* Alternative. Die Schweiz hat Glück mit ihrer geographischen Lage.



Wo wir gerade bei Energie sind: Jeder der gerade vor einem 650-Watt-Doppelgraka-Quadcore-Wunder
sitzt hat NICHT das Recht hier von alternativer Energie zu schwärmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

ampas schrieb:


> 1.Sind Sie für einen Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft in Deutschland?
> 
> 2.Sind Sie für Atomkraft in Deutschland?
> 
> 3.Sind Sie für eine Lockerung des Ausstiegs? (bsp: längere laufzeiten etc.)



1. [X] Pupe

2. [X] Schnurz

3. [X] Wayne


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. [X] Pupe
> 
> 2. [X] Schnurz
> 
> 3. [X] Wayne


Dem schließ ich mich an!


----------



## claet (5. August 2008)

wenn es euch nicht interessiert dann müsst ihr doch keine kommentar dazu abgeben

und btw. ihr seid bestimmt die leute, die sich über politiker aufregen und dann nicht wählen gehen -_-


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wasserkraft ist auch eine alternative Energieform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wir in der Schule hatten ganz andere Zahlen.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> 1,5 bis 10 fach teurer gegenüber Kohlekraft und (wie bereits von mir erwähnt) Atomkraft von *abgeschriebenen* AKWs.
> 
> 
> Alternative Energien werden die regulären Quellen nie ersetzen können wegen mangelnder *Regelbarkeit*.
> ...


also ich sehe das ziemlich ähnlich:noch sind alternative Energien als Ergänzung zu sehen,aber kein Ersatz für AKWs...hab mir gerade nochmal ein Schaubild einer Uni-Studie über Windenergie im Vergleich zu AKWs angeschaut.demnach müsste man in Deutschland 300.000 Windmühlen aufbauen.weiss jetzt nich mehr genau wieviel Windmühlen das pro Quadratkilometer sind,aber da müsste ne ganze Menge Wald gerodet werden um genug Platz zu schaffen...
für die Zukunft kann es nur ein MIX aus allen drei alternativen Energien geben,denn EINE alternative Form reicht für unseren Energiebedarf nicht aus.aber wie das umzusetzen sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel. da sollen sich mal ein paar schlauere Leute als ich den Kopf drüber zerbrechen...
die Kosten für eine Umrüstung wären allerdings auch gigantisch.das könnte man realistisch gesehen nur mit einer "Öko-Soli"-Steuer finanzieren.und den Aufschrei in der Republik möchte ich hören...
udn gerade wie Theroas schreibt würden die am lautesten schreien,die eine Umwälzung wollten,aber nicht auf Radio,Fernsehen,PC,Mikrowelle,Herd und andere Stromfresser verzichten wollen...


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

anhang einiger tatsachen, im mancher hinsicht eher an die menschen gerichtet die bei so vielem immer mit "ja" antworten.


leider realität.

auch wenn mans gleich wieder löscht- 

diese bilder sind eher fakt wie die erklärungen und befürwortungen vieler user hier, auch wenn man ein "JA" besser verträgt als die realität.

und es besser aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

und was willst du uns mit deinen Bildern mitteilen?mutierte Menschen oder was?vielleicht solltest du mal lieber ein paar vernünftige Sätze schreiben als diese Bilder zu posten...


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

japp rambo.

ich finde es "bedenklich" überall kleine nette atomkraftwerke / bomben / antriebe zu bauen und die altlasten dieser in kleine 3. welt länder zu exportieren.

natürlich ist das ansichtsache.


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich finde es "bedenklich" überall kleine nette atomkraftwerke / bomben / antriebe zu bauen und die altlasten dieser in kleine 3. welt länder zu exportieren.
> 
> natürlich ist das ansichtsache.



Da hab ich doch mal eine Interressensfrage ich persönlich weiss nicht wo in dritte Weltländern Atommüllzwischenlager der grossen Industrienationen sind die so schlecht geschützt sind das solche bilder wie du sie oben gezeigt hast entstehen....
Kann mir eher vorstellen das da mal was hochgegangen ist und das hat wohl keiner der hier postenden befürwortet....

Meine Meinung zu A-Bomben habe ich bereits gesagt. Und selbst in dritt welt länder steigt der Energiebedarf täglich an also was kann man dagegen tun??

So wird es eines Tages aussehen wenn wir unseren riesen Energiebedarf mit Kohle Öl oder Gas decken, die Folgen kann man sich sicher vorstellen.....
/edit gesund für Mensch Tier Kinder??? sicherlich nicht ausserdem weht der Wind es überall hin.......


----------



## vollmi (5. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die Kosten für eine Umrüstung wären allerdings auch gigantisch.das könnte man realistisch gesehen nur mit einer "Öko-Soli"-Steuer finanzieren.und den Aufschrei in der Republik möchte ich hören...
> udn gerade wie Theroas schreibt würden die am lautesten schreien,die eine Umwälzung wollten,aber nicht auf Radio,Fernsehen,PC,Mikrowelle,Herd und andere Stromfresser verzichten wollen...




Die kosten wären sicher gigantisch. Aber diese Kosten lassen sich wenigstens Beziffern. Die Kosten und Folgekosten von AKWs lassen sich nichteinmal annähernd beziffern. Es gibt nichteinmal Schätzwerte wieviel die Endlagerung schlussendlich kosten wird. 
Ganz zu schweigen davon sollte tatsächlich mal ein Gau eintreten (was natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich ist), diese Kosten lassen sich dann zwar über einen bestimmten Zeitraum kalkulieren. Aber wie man z.B. an Chernobyl gesehen hat übersteigt die Zeitspanne in der die Kosten anhalten jegliche Kalkulatationsmatrix.

Ich bin auch nicht dafür die AKWs sofort abzustellen. Aber ich wehre mich dagegen diese Energieform als die billigste anzupreisen. Wenn man Kostenwahrheit rechnet ist Atomkraft bei weitem die teuerste und nur zu betreiben weil der Staat die Betreiber finanziel und risikomässig massiv unterstützt.

mfG René


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

Energieerzeugung durch Atomkraft und kriminelle Endlagerung sind zwei verschiedene Themen.
Der Sprung von Energieproblematik zu Strahlungsschäden ist unsachlich.

Weiterhin ist hier nicht von Bomben und Antrieben die Rede, sondern von Stromerzeugung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> japp rambo.
> 
> ich finde es "bedenklich" überall kleine nette atomkraftwerke / bomben / antriebe zu bauen und die altlasten dieser in kleine 3. welt länder zu exportieren.
> 
> natürlich ist das ansichtsache.


jo Ghandi,ich glaub jeder kennt Folgen von Gammastrahlung und hat sie schon mal auf schrecklichen Bildern gesehen...aber wir reden hier über alternative Energien zur Atomenergie und dann postest du hier die Bilder rein...das ist so als ob man über die Entfernungspauschale diskutiert und du postest entstellte Unfalleichen dazu...
das die Atomenergie nicht ewig unsere Energiequelle Nr.1 sein soll,sind sich hier glaub ich alle einig.bring doch lieber ein konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlag.das wäre viel sinnvoller...


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht dafür die AKWs sofort abzustellen. Aber ich wehre mich dagegen diese Energieform als die billigste anzupreisen. Wenn man Kostenwahrheit rechnet ist Atomkraft bei weitem die teuerste und nur zu betreiben weil der Staat die Betreiber finanziel und risikomässig massiv unterstützt.
> 
> mfG René


da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht...das ist ähnlich wie in der Autuomobilbranche.wir könnten schon längst Autos mit Miniverbrauch fahren, wenn die grossen Konzerne nicht noch Millionen der alten Serie produziert hätten und die auch noch los werden wollen...
man muss den Horizont der Leute erweitern und die Sicht auf alternative Energien vergrössern.das geht nur wenn jeder da mitmacht und im Freundes-und Familienkreis mit Diskussionen anfängt.klingt vlt albern,aber so entstanden die besten Ideen.und jeder fängt für sich an über Alternativen nachzudenken.Forschungen müssen unterstützt werden...also,jeder der demnächst ein Projekt finanziell unterstützen kann,welches von der Atomenergie abweicht und gut für die Umwelt und unsere Erben ist, sollte darüber nachdenken zu spenden oder sich anders dafür einzusetzen...
solange das allerdings nicht umgesetzt ist, bleib ich beim Atomstrom...


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

warscheinlich hast du es nicht ganz verstanden: es geht nicht darum ob man auf lange sicht atomare emergie nutzt oder sie morgen wieder einstellt weil man etwas anderes gefunden hat.
auch geht es nicht darum ob ich einen "konstruktiven" vorschlag ala´ "nehmt doch sonne und wind ihr trottel" mache.

eigentlich geht es viel mehr darum das in genau diesem moment viele menschen daran kaputt gehen. 
das diskutieren kann man moralisch einfach nicht vertreten. dieser schweinekram gehört abgestellt und der verseuchte dreck den wir in den letzten 50 jahren hergestellt haben sicherheitsverwahrt. auf diesen abfall muss man mehr aufpassen als auf alles gold der welt. 



http://www.greenpeace-berlin.de/themen/pre...onie/index.html
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article143...schmuggler.html
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artike...991953554.shtml
http://www.contranetz.de/atom/index.php?/a...=1520&id=90


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

Ach komm als ob Green Peace so gut wäre. Die haben ihre eigene Hochseeflotte, will ja nicht wissen was da an Sprit drauf geht und auch jeder von denen hat ein zu Hause und ich bezweifle das die ihr Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen.


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

ich habe mit keinem wort erwähnt das ich die "gut" finde.
und na klar geb ich dir da recht. aber es ist einfach egal ob die was taugen oder nicht, das sind fundierte journalistische artikel.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

also Thront,ich finde es,ohne scheiss,eigentlich rührend wie du dich um dieses Thema kümmerst,aber findest du es nicht auch ein bischen naiv wie du an die Sache rangehst?gearde da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer wie man es verhindren kann, dass in Zukunft nicht noch mehr solcher schgecklicher Bilder entstehen...darum geht es doch:alternative Energien zu finden für die gefährliche Atomenergie,damit wir,unsere Kinder und die 3.Welt frei werden davon. wie willst du jetzt alles auf einmal alles abreissen und "sicherheitsverwahren"?
entschuldige, ich muss jetzt los,kann jetzt nicht mehr auf eine mögliche Antwort reagieren.ich werde mich aber morgen wieder einklinken...


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

Thront, nichts für ungut, aber soviel geballte Bessermenschlichkeit tut eben weh
und geht am Thema dieses Threads vorbei.

Soll ich jetzt anfangen Bilder von Verkehrstoten zu posten, von Unwetterkatastrophen
oder von Lungenkrebs? Seht die vielen Gefahren unserer Welt und ihren Mißbrauch!


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> eigentlich geht es viel mehr darum das in genau diesem moment viele menschen daran kaputt gehen.
> das diskutieren kann man moralisch einfach nicht vertreten. dieser schweinekram gehört abgestellt und der verseuchte dreck den wir in den letzten 50 jahren hergestellt haben sicherheitsverwahrt. auf diesen abfall muss man mehr aufpassen als auf alles gold der welt.



pfff also die Artikel sind echt krass!! 
Das ist echt nicht die feine englische.... 
Finde es irgendwie komisch das der Umgang mit solchen Stoffen nicht stärker kontrolliert wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist wohl nicht möglich in den nächsten Jahren Komplett auf A-Energie zu verzichten aber die sogenannte Zwischenlagerung sollte schon stimmen!!

Vielleicht bin ich da ein bischen zu Krass aber ich denke mich würde es nicht sonderlich Stören wenn nen paaar Kilometer unter mir ein !!!!!!SICHERES!!!!!! Lager wäre.
Stören würd mich hingegen nen Kohlekraftwerk als nachbarn zu haben
 Aber das was ich da gerade las ist schon harter Tobak....
Umweltschutz fängt beim einzelnen an!!
Denn egal ob Kohle Atom Gas oder Energien aus Öl allesamt zerstören etwas was wir doch alle sehr gern haben..... das leben 
Darum sollte jeder für sich eine Hoffentlich richtige entscheidung treffen und ab und an das licht auslassen....

Und jetzt reichts ich rede jetzt schon das zweite mal wie nen öko..... freu mich drauf mit meiner viel zu viel sprit fressenden Harley nach hause zu fahren.....grarrr.....


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

Ich finde ja die Leute immer noch am geilsten die meinen, wenn sie "grünen Strom" kaufen, bekommen sie auch nur noch Strom der dort produziert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

naja ich wollte mich nicht als idealbild oder bessermensch darstellen, aber schon stellung beziehn. ich lebe relativ ausgeglichen und habe eine relativ gesunde wertschätzung und auch abneigung gegenüber gewissen dingen.

aber ich kann es einfach auf den tot nicht aus wenn man im sicheren plätzchen sitzt und diskutiert während andere menschen verrecken. ab und zu mus man intervenieren, das macht man wenns um die eigene gesundheit geht doch auch.


----------



## Illuminatos (5. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin für Atomkraft. Vom Ökonomischen her, günstig und viel Strom. Außerdem so gut wie kein Schadstoff jeglicher Art, lediglich Wasserdampf! Nur der Müll is halt sch...


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> naja ich wollte mich nicht als idealbild oder bessermensch darstellen, aber schon stellung beziehn. ich lebe relativ ausgeglichen und habe eine relativ gesunde wertschätzung und auch abneigung gegenüber gewissen dingen.
> 
> aber ich kann es einfach auf den tot nicht aus wenn man im sicheren plätzchen sitzt und diskutiert während andere menschen verrecken. ab und zu mus man intervenieren, das macht man wenns um die eigene gesundheit geht doch auch.



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Wir haben einfach in dem Moment als du eingestiegen bist über die pros und cons
der Atomenergie diskutiert. Daß deren Abfälle möglichst unproblematisch gelagert werden.. davon gehe ich persönlich
und vereinfachend bei diesem Thema aus. Der kriminelle Umgang mit dem giftigen Abfall ist natürlich ein Verbrechen,
aber fast schon wieder ein Thema für sich.
Sinnvolle Intervention ist in meinen Augen die Verfolgung der Verantwortlichen und nicht ein Verbot der Kernenergie.


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

leider ja


----------



## claet (6. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Leute immer noch am geilsten die meinen, wenn sie "grünen Strom" kaufen, bekommen sie auch nur noch Strom der dort produziert wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich kann mich immer wieder über die menschen amüsieren, die solche kommentare loslassen

dein stromanbieter kann dir nur ökostrom verkaufen, wenn er dafür noch lizenzen besitzt. D.h. er muss nachweisen, dass an seinem Netz so und soviel % an Ökostrom eingespeist werden. kein anbieter verkauft 50% seiner Kunden Ökostrom und benutzt nur 25% Ökostrom. Das ist illegal und wird durch diesen Lizenzenhandel geregelt. Den Strom den du physikalisch erhälst ist natürlich irgendeiner, das ist auch total pille palle .. es geht um den Energie Mix im deutschen Strom Netz den du als Kunde durch deinen Kauf von Ökostrom beeinflussen kannst. 

Wenn von einem Energiekonzern jetzt mal rein theoretisch ALLE kunden ökostrom wollten (was nicht wirklich möglich wäre wegen der abhängigkeit von wind und wetter wie bereits andiskutiert) dann müsste der anbieter auch genügend lizenzen besitzen und beweisen, dass entsprechend viel ökostrom in sein netz gespeist wird.

ich hoffe das war verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## claet (6. August 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Daß deren Abfälle möglichst unproblematisch gelagert werden.. davon gehe ich persönlich
> und vereinfachend bei diesem Thema aus. Der kriminelle Umgang mit dem giftigen Abfall ist natürlich ein Verbrechen,
> aber fast schon wieder ein Thema für sich.



Dass ist nun aber leider ein Bereich den man nicht vereinfachend ausblenden kann, da eine sinnvolle und sichere Lagerung einfach faktisch nicht möglich ist!

In unserem tollen "Zwischenlager" sind manche Stollen nicht mehr erreichbar, weil die Strahlung ungeahnte Maße angenommen hat. Es wird gemunkelt, dass in manchen Gängen Behälter nicht mehr 100% dicht sind, man kann es aber nicht überprüfen, da in diesen Gängen sogar die Wartungsroboter nicht mehr einsatzfähig sind, weil die Strahlung zu hoch ist.. 

Das find ich schon echt heavy


----------



## -Therion- (6. August 2008)

Wenn der Lobbyismus und die Gewinnmaximierung der Energieanbieter nicht wären, hätte man die Dinger längst ausgeknipst.
Aber nun wollen se ne Laufzeitverlängerung für die alten "Atom"mühlen um damit noch schnell mehrere Millionen Euro einzusacken.

Was glaubt ihr warum der olle Clement gekickt wurde? Weil der dumme Sack bei RWE nen Posten hat und das passt natürlich nicht wenn die SPD die Atomkraftwerke abschalten will. Einfach widerlich solche Verstrickungen.

Es ist wie in jedem billigen Katastrophenfilm es muss erst richtig krachen damit man mal zu Verstand kommt. Dabei hat es schon viel zu oft "gekracht".

PS: Aber viele stört es ja sogar wenn da Windräder rumstehen die lästige Schatten werfen.


----------



## Thront (6. August 2008)

/signed

ich weiss es nicht genau wie oft, aber ich bin mir sicher einmal gelesen zu haben das die menschheit derweil so viele atomare sprengkörper und kraftwerke besitzt um das gesamte leben auf der erde 60 mal auszulöschen.
also- ist n relativ heisser stuhl auf dem wir da sitzen.
und ein noch härterer beweis dafür das dies alles andere als zivilisierte zeiten sind.


----------



## Ben86rockt (7. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> ich weiss es nicht genau wie oft, aber ich bin mir sicher einmal gelesen zu haben das die menschheit derweil so viele atomare sprengkörper und kraftwerke besitzt um das gesamte leben auf der erde 60 mal auszulöschen.
> also- ist n relativ heisser stuhl auf dem wir da sitzen.
> und ein noch härterer beweis dafür das dies alles andere als zivilisierte zeiten sind.



....60mal kann die USA allein die Erde zerstören zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges war es sogar noch öfter (wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab um die 160)..... und das ziviliesirte daran ist das wir überhaupt noch leben (achja in Europa gibt es allein über 200 A-Bomben).....doch Amerika hat die sicher nur als Prävention gegen eine Alien Invasion oder so.... kann mir grad richtig gut vorstellen wie George die Pläne dazu unterzeichnet und nachts Alpträume von Aliens hat.... xDD 

Vielleicht ist es auch Interressant zu Wissen das bei der Explosion einer H bzw A Bombe im Zentrum der Explosion eine Kernfusion entsteht (das gleiche wie auf der Sonne) wenn man es irgendwann mal hinbekommen sollte diese ohne eine so riesige "startenergie" zu erzeugen hätten sich wahrscheinlich all unsere energieprobleme gelöst.... Dank der schhlimmsten Waffe die der Mensch je erfand.... erschreckend oder

aber das ist nichtsdestotrotz irgendwie off Topic weil es ja um pure Energiegewinnung geht! Und nicht um einen Kriege die das Ziel haben die Erde zu Zerstören


----------



## -Therion- (7. August 2008)

need http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson-Sph%C3%A4re


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> need http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson-Sph%C3%A4re



Unsere Bevölkerungsprobleme wären mit einem Schlag gelöst was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (14. August 2008)

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/2/114189


----------



## Gronwell (14. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin für Atomkraft. Vom Ökonomischen her, günstig und viel Strom. Außerdem so gut wie kein Schadstoff jeglicher Art, lediglich Wasserdampf! Nur der Müll is halt sch...



Das stimmt nicht. Ökonomisch wird Atomkraft immer schön gerechnet, da fehlt es an Abschreibungen für die Atomkraftwerke, die in der Regel mehr als 30 Jahre alt sind und das ganze Lagerproblem wird dort auch nicht reingerechnet.
Das mit den Schafstoffen solltest du nochmal überdenken, nicht immer nur das AKW selbst sehen, das Zeug muss erstmal bearbeitet werden, es muss transportiert werden und hinterher wills niemand haben, wundert mich, dass noch kein Endlager in Afrika eröffnet wurde. Außerdem auch Strahlung ist so gesehen ein Schadstoff, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Ich bin für Solarenergie - in etwa fünf Jahrzehnten wird das der letzte Ausweg sein.


----------

